# Posistion Question



## reygeoffrey (Jun 27, 2011)

I was curious about the posistions or status/level, ie, themer beginner etc. I was wondering what the 
other levels are?


----------



## dickenam (Jun 14, 2011)

There's recognized Devs and Themers which the staff selects after careful review of a person's submissions. There are Supporting Members as well and then the RootzWiki staff: Admins, Super Mods and Mods. Also, there's a RootzWiki NewsTeam responsible for the content you see on the front page.


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

^^ Very informative, Tony. Can you help me root my mac?

♫Trollololollollollllloll♫


----------



## reygeoffrey (Jun 27, 2011)

Thank u


----------

